# Resident Requirments



## SC1374 (May 8, 2007)

I took the exam on May 19th and I know alot of the cities you have to live there when hired.

My question is how hard do they look?

I've heard poeple using other peoples addresses and having no problem and some people tell stories of people getting caught. Is it depending on the city or the investigator?


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

I would say it is dependent on the city or the investigator. Are you worried? or are you asking for a friend?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Doing backgrounds for awhile I'd be concerned with anyone going into law enforcement who would lie about any aspect of his life for employment. Two simple questions:

1. Where did you vote most recently (or are registered)?
2. Where is your car registered?

The last thing I look at is where do you get your mail.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Inspector said:


> Doing backgrounds for awhile I'd be concerned with anyone going into law enforcement who would lie about any aspect of his life for employment. Two simple questions:
> 
> 1. Where did you vote most recently (or are registered)?
> 2. Where is your car registered?
> ...


In addition to this.. some investigators will make random drives by your home at various times, looking for your vehicle in the drive way. I've also heard of them scheduling interviews/meetings at your home or calling you for an impromptu meeting. It is not worth lieing about. For the most part, you live and die by residency. Just try to get on in the town you truly reside in. If you get caught, you will be blackballed. I'm not 100% sure, maybe someone can confirm, but I believe civil service will remove your name from all lists.


----------



## shannon (Mar 27, 2007)

Is it possible to get hired by a town that you don't live in? I put residency preference for the town where I live, but I am also hoping that I may get a chance at the other towns I listed.


----------



## SC1374 (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, I was asking for a friend and God bless the Army.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

SC1374 said:


> Yeah, I was asking for a friend and God bless the Army.


Yeah, ok, sure you were! :---)


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

shannon said:


> Is it possible to get hired by a town that you don't live in? I put residency preference for the town where I live, but I am also hoping that I may get a chance at the other towns I listed.


It's possible, but good luck. You pretty much have to be on a language list that is pulled by the city, or go for a city that is hiring a ton of cops, like Boston...


----------

